

How much would I have to pay you for a day of teaching kids how to program? - czahor

I'm thinking about launching a business around this idea, so I wanted to get some good opinions.<p>Here's mine: I'm a senior-level Rails/JS dev, and I'm not really into the whole "do good things for free" thing. I think for 8 hours on a Saturday I would do it for $200, or $25 an hour.<p>Let me know your honest opinion. I would appreciate it a lot, for real for real.
======
jgamman
50% of the registration fee for teaching kids how to program games course run
during school holidays

------
cadalac
Teach me programming and I'll teach you music.

------
abraininavat
Pay me some money and I'll waste time helping you by answering your question.

